# External Drive Suddenly Not Showing Up



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

I rebooted my macbook pro (OS 10.7.5), and now my external drive that is plugged in is not showing. In Disk Utility and the Desktop, it does not show up, either. Before I take my computer in, I was wondering if there is some trouble shooting I can try?

I did run OnyX before rebooting, and went through several maintenance and cleaning operations.

thanks for any help.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

More likely the issue is with the HD and not the computer.

How is the drive connected? (USB, Firewire)

Can you hear the drive spinning up? Does it make and read heads sounds? (clicking sounds)

Have you tried connecting the drive after the MacBook Pro is booted?


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Thanks for the reply. USB connection. I have tried connecting after rebooting. The light on the external does light up and I hear it vibrating lightly. Disk partition shows everything OK on my Macbook.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

cgm707 said:


> Disk partition shows everything OK on my Macbook.


I assume you mean Disk Utility?

I thought in your first post you said it didn't show up in Disk Utility?

If you can run a repair Disk in Disk Utility it could fix the problem.
If the issue is a little more severe (corrupted catalog file), a program like Disk Warrior usually can create a new catalog file.
(Unfortunately it's not a free program)


----------



## cgm707 (Aug 5, 2000)

Sorry, I meant Disk Utility. Disk Utility shows everything OK with the Macbook Pro, but doesn't show the external hard drive. Disk Warrior looks to be about $100, but thanks for the suggestion.


----------

